

Hey 37signals, let's talk. - rglover
http://rglv.me/37/

======
wccrawford
That's a great example of exactly how not to try to get someone's attention.

Let's see... No samples, no reason for THEM to want YOU, just a needy 'I need
a mentor' post. You even listed a few ways that WOULD have made them notice
you, but you're apparently too lazy to finish them.

Here's a telling quote: "I started with a portfolio, shot several takes of a
video and even thought about making a personalized “hey 37signals!” site. But
what I’ve realized is none of that is for me. " You essentially said, 'Design
isn't for me. Hire me as a designer anyhow.'

~~~
rglover
This was part two of an email I sent that included relevant work examples. My
motivation for this site was supported by the company's desire to have
interface designers that also write good copy:
<http://37signals.com/svn/archives2/hiring_tip.php>.

~~~
atarian
Did you send them a copy of this letter or did you give them a link to the
page?

~~~
rglover
It was entirely separate. I drafted an email that explained my interest in the
position and then offered this as a supplement.

------
ryanmarsh
This is narcissistic and a great example of how college doesn't prepare you to
work. I'm guessing because I don't know Jason Fried personally, but I would
wager that he did not create his company so that you could discover yourself.
Find out why he created his company and how you can help him achieve his
dreams and then you might have something to talk about.

~~~
rglover
I don't feel like my approach was narcissistic at all. My goal _is_ to help
Jason and the rest of 37signals achieve whatever dreams they may have.
However, as a means to separate myself from what I'm imagining is a large
stack of applications, I tried something different. In direct response to
finding out how I can help his company, I felt this passage sufficed "I want
to meet your team in person, talk about your aspirations, and learn about your
big ideas. Most importantly, I want to know how I can fit into your team and
make a difference."

------
sudhirj
Nice try.

~~~
sudhirj
I'd be surprised if this gets you in, but it will get you at least a
conversation.

~~~
rglover
That was my intention, a conversation.

